# Weekend Display



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2014)

I took about 16 bikes to a local car show this weekend. Handed out some cards and answered the usual questions--"Have you seen that show pickers?", "Where do find these bikes?", "How much do they cost?" "Are they for sale?", and "How long have you been collecting". I received a lot of compliments but the best was a guy that walked up and said "Finally something worth looking at!" V/r Shawn


----------



## eddie bravo (Sep 28, 2014)

Great collection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 28, 2014)

*Not a great collection*

A freakin awesome collection. Everyone would like an aerocycle and a robin and a skylark and a b10-e motobike and the list goes on and on. Jealous, yes but envious, absolutly!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 28, 2014)

*life long loves*

love of a lifetime right there


----------



## jd56 (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow....definitely something worth looking at.
I guess I'm speechless except for, Wow!!!!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Sep 28, 2014)

I was just thinking what your Lloyds of London premium might be?
Again...Just an amazing group of bikes. 
I'd be nervous as all get out loading, transporting, unloading, placing an electric fence parameter,  and then loading them all up again.
You go Shawn!!! 
Very impressive. .....guess I did find something to say.


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 28, 2014)

Kudos to you for moving that mass of beautiful machinery.  Awesome is not too strong a word!

Mike


----------



## stoney (Sep 28, 2014)

Awesome showing Shawn. A superb lineup. I have been around old bikes for about 30 years and my jaw would have hit the ground if I went to a car show and stumbled across this lineup.


----------



## ranman (Sep 28, 2014)

*Wow Shawn - great collection!*



stoney said:


> Awesome showing Shawn. A superb lineup. I have been around old bikes for about 30 years and my jaw would have hit the ground if I went to a car show and stumbled across this lineup.




I too would be very worried transporting a collection like that - but what good is it to have them if mot to share on occasion?


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 28, 2014)

*Wow*

Wow, Shawn, just wow! You have an amazing collection.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mind boggling display.

Actions like yours help create awareness and interest. Like a traveling museum. The collector bicycle hobby, like collector cars, needs to bring in the younger people and to spark an interest in them to collect. Takes a lot of time, effort, and prep work, not to mention the risk of damage to the show ad back. Thank you for doing all of the above, and maybe a few youngsters or oldsters are at home tonight thinking about a new hobby!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 28, 2014)

Boy o boy I wish I had a collection of bikes like that!
Nice job making all that effort in getting bikes back and forth and giving folks the visibility to the best era in bicycles.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Boy o boy I wish I had a collection of bikes like that!
> Nice job making all that effort in getting bikes back and forth and giving folks the visibility to the best era in bicycles.
> Chris




Yea right Chris. You need to empty the attic one time and let the folks see your stuff! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I also got an invite to display next spring at a town nearby that does a heritage days type thing. I do something similar in November that is coupled with a car show. These events are great for reaching a more general audience and talking to folks as they reminisce is enjoyable--most of the time! While it may look like the bikes are just kinda thrown on there I actually have a load plan and those blankets do pretty good job. So far no real damage to anything but it takes me about an hour or so  to load/unload. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 28, 2014)

I am completely impressed by that pack job!!  (and the bikes) 

Darcie


----------



## M & M cycle (Sep 28, 2014)

*nice bikes*

nice bikes!! and the truck isn't bad either


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 28, 2014)

Spectacular line up, Shawn.
 You don't realize how bad things are, until you line em up like that, then you start thinking how insane this all is.
 Thank God, we have eachother to reinforce the notion that it's ok to have more than one bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> Spectacular line up, Shawn.
> You don't realize how bad things are, until you line em up like that, then you start thinking how insane this all is.
> Thank God, we have eachother to reinforce the notion that it's ok to have more than one bike.




Thanks for having my back Marty. My girlfriend mentioned how much bigger the house seemed while I was gone Saturday! V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks like a reasonable amount to me. They're in a way like potato chips, you can't just have one. Nice collection & presentation, people can get a bit of an idea what it's all about.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 28, 2014)

"Spoke-tacular"


----------



## kccomet (Sep 28, 2014)

i think wow pretty much sums it up


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 28, 2014)

VERY IMPRESSIVE LINEUP.
i started doing the same thing a few years ago at a local car show.the bikes were a big hit and a local bike shop donated his parking lot for future shows.sadly,this year won't happen,but it was a blast while it lasted.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 28, 2014)

That's no easy task hauling all of those and setting up etc. Lots of work...Looks like a great day!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 28, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks for having my back Marty. My girlfriend mentioned how much bigger the house seemed while I was gone Saturday! V/r Shawn




It would be great to see you and a couple of those bikes at my swap in November. You coming?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 29, 2014)

Shawn - Awesome display, very impressive. Can you post the year/make/model of the bikes in the line-up please ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2014)

66TigerCat said:


> Shawn - Awesome display, very impressive. Can you post the year/make/model of the bikes in the line-up please ?




Sure:

1902 Pierce Special full cushion frame (original)
1933 Schwinn B10E Motobike (original)
1935 Schwinn Aerocycle (restored)
1937 Elgin Skylark (restored)
1937 CWC Roadmaster Supreme aka "Bug Eye" (restored)
1937 Huffman Dayton Super Streamline (restored)
1938 Elgin Robin (original)
1938 Huffman Firestone Twin Flex (original)
1938 Schwinn canti Autocycle Deluxe (original)
1938 Shelby Speedline Airflo (original)
1939 Shelby Airflo aka "No-Nose" (restored)
1941 Elgin Girls Deluxe Equipped aka "Miss America" (original)
1947 Monark Silver King aka "Hex Tube" (original)
1954 Schwinn Black Phantom (original)
1970 Schwinn Cotton Picker (original)
1950 Schwinn "Rat" Phantom (custom)

If you click on my user name-profile-albums you can also view my galleries which will have better pics of these bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Sep 29, 2014)

I share your joy! I get the same reaction when I take my bikes to car shows.  Sweet collection!


----------



## Livmojoe (Sep 29, 2014)

*Display Cards*

Very cool.  I recall you asking about original pricing a few weeks back... maybe you were using the info for your display cards.
Wondering if just for grins, you could show a pic of one or two of your display cards that went with the bikes.

Thanks


----------



## Iverider (Sep 29, 2014)

I want to say WONDERFUL JOB with the display! Not only are the bikes among the most desirable, but the information cards look great. I get annoyed when I see a nice bike with a 3 ring binder page protector tied around the handlebars with the info in it. Ruins photos and the look of the bike in general. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 29, 2014)

So this is what God's bicycle collection looks like!... I dig the info cards


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Here are a couple of examples of what is on the info cards. V/r Shawn


*1935 Schwinn Aerocycle *​Frank Schwinn set Arnold, Schwinn & Co. apart from other bicycle manufacturers through innovation beginning in 1933 with the introduction of the balloon tire bicycle. In 1934 Schwinn took bicycle design to a whole new level with the introduction of the Aerocycle. The Aerocycle featured a streamlined tank with an aviation theme to evoke the latest technological marvels. The tank incorporated a headlight, an electric horn was mounted on the handlebars, and a functional taillight was also standard. 
The Aerocycle was produced from 1934-36 and is considered one of the most desirable pre war bicycles and was the top-of-the-line offering from Schwinn until the Autocycle was introduced in 1936.  The Aerocycle was not a large seller due to the relatively high price but put Schwinn on the map as a dominate player in the bicycle industry. According to Schwinn literature the Aerocycle was only offered in red and silver but through a contract with Chicago Suppy Co. Aerocycles were manufactured in a variety of colors.

Price New: $25.50



*1937 Elgin Skylark*​
	“The most amazing style scoop of the century!” said the Spring and Summer 1936 Sears catalog. The Elgin Skylark was made from 1936-38 and sold exclusively through Sears, Roebuck & Co. and was the top-of-the-line girls Sears model for these years.  Sears did not make its own bicycles and the Skylark was made by Westfield Manufacturing of Westfield Mass. whose in house brand was Columbia. The 1937 model offered the “air-cooled coaster brake” but deleted the speedometer used the introductory year. The horn is located in the headlight housing which is why it’s ‘vented’. The switch for both the horn and headlight is mounted on the handlebars. 

This bike is an older restoration of, arguably, the most beautiful and highly sought after girls balloon bicycle ever built. The frame features three bars coming from the head tube, and sweeping skirt guards. The Skylark was only available in maroon with white trim according to the catalog, but examples are known in blue. 



Price new: $36.95


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 29, 2014)

Outstanding!


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Dude,,,,,,You the Man!!!!!*

You are Definitely The Man!!!!!

That Display Shows that You Do It for the LOVE of the Hubby!!!!!

Great Job!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2014)

*No love for bikes here*

Such a nice display Shawn! We don't have a collection anywhere near that caliber, but I attempted to piggyback a local car show & display a few of our bikes recently. I contacted the coordinator & was immediately shut down. "Cars and motorcycles only!!!" he barked over the phone. Then I asked if we could just set them up just outside the show..."I don't care what you do, just stay outside of my barricades! And you better ask the cops if its ok. These shows cost a lot of $$$ to put on so it's between you & them" Sheesh! I thanked him for his time & indeed when to the Police dept to ask if we can set up a few bikes in the park near the show. First guy didn't even know the show was that weekend. He excused himself & disappeared for a few minutes to go ask a commanding officer. Came back with a simple "Nope. You can't do that. Goodbye". So instead of setting up some nice bikes to share with the city, we just rode into the show & parked the bikes we were on in front of a bar we frequent. Several passersby stopped to check out & comment on the bikes. Some even took pics & talked to us for a bit. Wish this show was as welcoming as the one you were a part of Shawn...


----------



## sam (Sep 29, 2014)

There too close together! How do you expect us to properly drool over each and every one? But since I wasn't there, glad to see them all in a single photo.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2014)

sam said:


> There too close together! How do you expect us to properly drool over each and every one? But since I wasn't there, glad to see them all in a single photo.




All of my bikes are pictured in my galleries here on the CABE. Click on my user name-profile-albums. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Such a nice display Shawn! We don't have a collection anywhere near that caliber, but I attempted to piggyback a local car show & display a few of our bikes recently. I contacted the coordinator & was immediately shut down. "Cars and motorcycles only!!!" he barked over the phone. Then I asked if we could just set them up just outside the show..."I don't care what you do, just stay outside of my barricades! And you better ask the cops if its ok. These shows cost a lot of $$$ to put on so it's between you & them" Sheesh! I thanked him for his time & indeed when to the Police dept to ask if we can set up a few bikes in the park near the show. First guy didn't even know the show was that weekend. He excused himself & disappeared for a few minutes to go ask a commanding officer. Came back with a simple "Nope. You can't do that. Goodbye". So instead of setting up some nice bikes to share with the city, we just rode into the show & parked the bikes we were on in front of a bar we frequent. Several passersby stopped to check out & comment on the bikes. Some even took pics & talked to us for a bit. Wish this show was as welcoming as the one you were a part of Shawn...




Hey Mike--that sucks! I've been warmly received at all but one show. Like I said earlier I even received an invite from another town to display next Spring. I usually contact the organizer and send pics before hand so they get an idea of what to expect. Another thing I do is tell them up-front that I'm displaying only and not in the judging but go ahead and pay the registration fee--one fee $10-20 for ALL the bikes. This relieves them of how to deal with this aspect of the show (judging). At one show they were so pleased they went out and printed and framed a special certificate to present to me during the awards! Once I get there and they see the draw and hear all the positive comments I've always been invited back. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 29, 2014)

Very impressive collection ! Glad to see you are sharing them with the public,good for you .


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 29, 2014)

this is a picture of my bikes at the last show in alameda.not anywhere near the caliber of yours.it was fun talking to all the people about bikes though.


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Impressive collection*

Shawn,

I would be too worried on transporting that collection. Thank you for sharing the love of bicycles to the car enthusiasts. It is a great pairing. I have thought of doing the same here in AZ. Rode through a car show with a few old bikes and had many people stop. Most talked about having very similar first bikes. Thanks for sharing and inspiring! 

Jason


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 30, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> All of my bikes are pictured in my galleries here on the CABE. Click on my user name-profile-albums. V/r Shawn




Then just drool on your keyboard... Not his bikes!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice variety! You have a collection 99% of folks only dream of. Good show!


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 30, 2014)

So where do you find all of these things? Are they expensive? LOL

Very nice display, and a change of pace at the car show, I'm sure.
This has me motivated to maybe take a couple of ours down to the local monthly cruise-in.

One serious question. does your trucks spoiler flip up or something? Seems like it would be seriously in the way.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 30, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Nice variety! You have a collection 99% of folks only dream of. Good show!




Never thought I'd be a 1%er!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2014)

indiana dave said:


> So where do you find all of these things? Are they expensive? LOL
> 
> Very nice display, and a change of pace at the car show, I'm sure.
> This has me motivated to maybe take a couple of ours down to the local monthly cruise-in.
> ...




The truck spoiler does not flip up. Its called getting a good upper body workout! I have to lift each bike over the side of the truck. V/r Shawn


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 30, 2014)

Yikes. I think I'd trade fashion for functionality.
I went for this, since I'm always hauling bikes around.





This is at my house after visiting the local flea market.
Yea... That's not a Schwinn on the far side. It's a Sears Spyder 24" 5-speed that had an ameteur resto (spray bomb). Looked good from ten feet, but up close, I about puked. Got it cheap, so I'm redoing it properly.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 1, 2014)

*Perfect distance between the bicycles on display .....*



sam said:


> There too close together! How do you expect us to properly drool over each and every one? But since I wasn't there, glad to see them all in a single photo.




*First of all - NICE Shawn - what a spectacular group of bicycles & for those who have never taken that many bicycles to an event before it is a real challenge to say the least - great job Shawn & I am sure it was a long day - week - month or more prepping all the bicycles & signage that went with them - congrats to you Shawn *

I can relate to all the hard work & planning it takes to pull such a display off --- Over the years I have done a few events myself & with the CYCLONE COASTER group I started here in SoCal --- I did 20 bicycles for a Simple Shoes Corporate event in 2011 - man what a challenge to have signs & getting everything there without scratching or damaging anything -- The other big show I set up with a friend was the Ink & Iron show down at the Queen Mary in 2013 - where we had 38 bicycles with huge back board displays - signage and all - turned out awesome - but long long days getting it all together - Smaller events were at local art fetivals - city of Long Beach events many many parades & car shows we have rolled into .... 

*So for you Sam* - If you put the bicycles any further apart people try to squeeze or walk between them & potentially damage or knock them over - trust me - this happens every time we park bicycles at any event or even at our Cyclone Coaster rides - People don't realize the value - scarcity - etc. of - in this case - bicycles 

---- *So once again - Shawn spaced the bicycles out perfectly* ---- 

Ride Vintage - Frank


----------

